# Grokster Altnet Download Manager Buffer Overflow Vulnerability (Highly critical)



## jgvernonco (Sep 13, 2003)

Grokster Altnet Download Manager Buffer Overflow Vulnerability

SECUNIA ADVISORY ID:
SA12456

VERIFY ADVISORY:
http://secunia.com/advisories/12456/

CRITICAL:
Highly critical

IMPACT:
System access

WHERE:
From remote

SOFTWARE:
Grokster 2.x
http://secunia.com/product/3863/

DESCRIPTION:
CelebrityHacker has reported a vulnerability in the Altnet Download
Manager included in Grokster, which can be exploited by malicious
people to compromise a user's system.

For more information:
SA12446

The vulnerability has been confirmed in Altnet Download Manager
4.0.0.2 included in Grokster 2.6. Other versions may also be
affected.

SOLUTION:
Remove the Altnet Download Manager ("adm.exe") or uninstall Grokster.

PROVIDED AND/OR DISCOVERED BY:
CelebrityHacker

OTHER REFERENCES:
SA12446:
http://secunia.com/advisories/12446/


----------

